# Necesito diagrama del STK412-490 del Sharp XL-MP131



## lsedr (Jul 23, 2013)

Saludos compas

Necesito el diagrama del *STK412-490* 









*del reproductor Sharp XL-MP131*


----------



## osotronico (Jul 24, 2013)

hola; aca te envio el diagrama del STK412-090 y un link por si no podes abrir el archivo. exitos.
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/82965/SANYO/STK412-090.html
y por si acaso necesitas el manual de ese equipo.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 24, 2013)

osotronico dijo:


> hola; aca te envio el diagrama del STK412-090 y un link por si no podes abrir el archivo. exitos.
> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/82965/SANYO/STK412-090.html
> y por si acaso necesitas el manual de ese equipo.



gracias brother por la ayuda

gracias


----------

